# Colnago Altain Question



## solorider (Aug 16, 2004)

All,

I'm considering picking up a Colnago Altain and I'm looking for some background on the frame.

Is anyone here riding one? Does anyone remember this model?

Any thoughts or bits of information would be greatly appreciated. Photos would be wonderful.

Thank you in advance for your time.


----------



## Squeegy200 (Dec 1, 2005)

solorider said:


> All,
> 
> I'm considering picking up a Colnago Altain and I'm looking for some background on the frame.
> 
> ...


I just assembled one after acquiring it from an eBay seller. 
From what I've gathered, it wasn't marketed here in North America. So most information I've found is from foreign sites and often I can't translate.

It was most likely in production from mid to late 90s (Mine being 1998 model)
It's constructed from Columbus Brain steel tubing and has Colnago traditional Italian geometry. It has a 70mm Italian Bottom Bracket shell and shortened but adjustable old-fashioned horizontal dropouts. However, unlike the Sprial Conics or Classics, this bottom bracket does not have the clover shaped drain holes and there is a steel cable guide underneath the BB Shell. It seems to have been designed for the 102mm axles of the later 9-10sp Campagnolo Gruppos. I went with older 8sp Record and had to resort to using a later 111mm triple BB to achieve proper chain alignment. 

It typically came with their traditional-looking Precisa Steel Straight fork in a 1" threaded version. The traditional styling of this frame makes modern carbon threadless forks look out of place. 

One other person told me it was also marketed as the "Euro" but I've not been able to confirm that or find any info on a "Euro" model. 

There is a serial number on the right rear drop out. It has the signature Colnago chromed lugs and chainstay. 

The actual finish is paint over chrome and the stenciling is much better than the older steel models that preceeded it. I've only seen two paint schemes in pictures so I don't know what other color schemes were available.

Mine is the Wordperfect paint scheme which was also available on the "Elegante" The only picture I've been able to find is this:


----------

